# Foot in my mouth????



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I was searching for the date and place for the Maltese Nationals in MI and came accross a site advertising Maltese puppies at 6 weeks. I just went to her site and she has many, many breeds and mixes the breeds for designer dogs. Also says she has Tea cup Maltese. 
I wrote to her and questioned her selling before 12 weeks ( her web site does not say that, the ad said that ) and told her no such thing as TC Maltese and asked why make mutts when there are so many in shelters. I also asked her to please have a conversation with me and that there were things on her site that I agreed with.
She wrote back and said this is America and people can say and do what they want and she would take no more email from me.
Do I owe an apology???????

This is her site. Buttercuppuppies.com

Marsha


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*NO *you dont owe her an apology. She obviously knew you are right and blocked you because she can not handle the truth!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think you owe her an apoligy. You did the best you could. What is a "buttercup" anyway? I have never heard of it.

Maybe we should all email her and load up her emails with complaints. LOL


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont think you did anything wrong. i never heard of teddybears, or buttercups.


was this on her website,

"This is a for people who think I am a bad person for breeding dogs 
and even for "mixing" them."

i think she just added that section!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

NO.
This is America you are entitled to your opinion as well.
Port Huron, Michigan is the site of Nationals - i believe - it's on the AMA webpage.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> i dont think you did anything wrong. i never heard of teddybears, or buttercups.
> 
> 
> was this on her website,
> ...


Yeah I seen that on the first page too. Don't worry Marsha you don't owe that lady anything!!! :smmadder: Her site raises sooooo may red flags for me I don't know how anyone with a brain could think she is legit. 

I found this interesting. 
*<span style="font-family:JI-Exequy"> *


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW Jadey, that WAS added after I emailed her. Didn't expect that!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You don't owe her an apology in my opinion. She advertises on the web and gives her email address so you have the right to email her and try to start a dialogue about something that you disagree with. Unfortunately she has the right to not listen to you and to block your emails. It is very sad that animals are largely ignored by the laws in this country.....and I don't see that changing any time soon. For this reason I don't have a big gripe with Los Angeles requiring animals to be spayed or neutered at 4 mos.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what a "Buttercup" is. According to her website, it's not a mixed breed, but a new up and coming breed. Up and coming.....from where? I've never heard of it. It looks like a Malt and Shih Tzu mix....I think.

Of course you don't need to appoligize....for the same reason she gave you....this is America and we have freedom of speech.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

"Maltese as my base"....."Will be using Buttercup in my mixes"


Sounds like she's baking a cake :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This Lady is a nut case ~ lol

Here's what she says about Petstore/Mill pups. 

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS"> weaning them at age 4 weeks. This doesn't mean 
completely off the mamas by 3 weeks! This is not good for the puppy at 
all


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:w00t:

We better get some security guards to guard out Buttercup :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i think you should stick your foot in *her* mouth...lol.


if maltese are so awesome that she uses them as the "base" of all her mixes... why is she MIXING at all then? the malt (in my opinion) is the perfect breed, why mess with it? :huh:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would not give that crazy woman a second thought. Use her words.................it is America and you can say what you like. Personally, it would not matter whether you apologized or not, she would give you grief and would not appreciate your apology.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Her website is almost comical.

Here's another one of her strange facts:

"If your male puppy is fixed before he is 4-months-old, he will live 5-years longer than a female".


Now what the heck is that suppose to mean? 

So if LBB, and Henry had been neutered before four months, then they would live 5-years longer 
than Lulu? They would live to be 22-years-old??


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I had e-mailed her just asking what a Buttercup is-I'm truly wondering and this was the only response I got:

Buttercups are a pure breed.

They're from The USA. I heard about them 5 years ago and have been breeding them for about 3 yrs.


Hmm....ok! :wacko1:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Her website is almost comical.
> 
> Here's another one of her strange facts:
> 
> ...


And you can't forget this fact Deb. :smrofl: :smrofl: 

*It is said, that if you feed your dog the proper food and 
skip the immunizations, that your dog can live until the 
age of 25.*


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I had e-mailed her just asking what a Buttercup is-I'm truly wondering and this was the only response I got:
> 
> Buttercups are a pure breed.
> 
> ...


Yep, I googled "Buttercup Breed" and found out they're chickens. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the bottom of her first page says it all (although in white font and
almost impossible to read unless you hilite it..lol). She doesn't CARE!

ALL BREEDERS should answer any questions regarding the breed, care
and pedigrees. If they do not........RUN!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

If you google "buttercup puppies" you'll find a few other breeders are offering buttercups.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a link to the real buttercups. He is kinda pretty.
http://www.geocities.com/americanbuttercup...ofthemonth.html

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Here is a link to the real buttercups. He is kinda pretty.
> http://www.geocities.com/americanbuttercup...ofthemonth.html
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

After my Wife had an "encounter" with Buttercuppies.com, I thought I would check out the Web Site. Having looked it all over and noticing the pictures of bunny rabbits here and there I wonder if we could order a "Bugstese Buttercup from this woman? 

Bob


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> Here is a link to the real buttercups. He is kinda pretty.
> http://www.geocities.com/americanbuttercup...ofthemonth.html
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Foot in my mouth????[/B]


Mine lives there... 

Is this topic suggesting this is not normal?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> Foot in my mouth????[/B]


Mine lives there... 


[/B][/QUOTE]


So does mine :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

She's nuts.

Forget about her!


----------



## ilovekidsanddogs (Mar 2, 2008)

I spoke with the woman you are talking about and I found her to be very warm and caring. She does not sell her puppies at 6 weeks. How could you even think that to be true when she does so much other caring and extra stuff for her puppies? 

I was very impressed with her website. She obviously put alot of time and care into it. She definitely has done her research and she must care about her puppies or why would she bother with all the extras? Maybe she is right about her "holistic" stuff. She seemed pretty knowledgable to me.

I think it's pretty cool that she let's her children have pages on her website for their pets. 

And one last thing, I grew up with a Maltipoo and it was an awesome dog. I don't think their is anything wrong with mixes. I guess it depends on whose doing the mixing and what they are mixing. I guess I agree with have that it is America and we can have any kind of dog we want.

Quite possibly she doesn't care if you disagree with her. You probably don't agree with me on some of the things I said.







> I was searching for the date and place for the Maltese Nationals in MI and came accross a site advertising Maltese puppies at 6 weeks. I just went to her site and she has many, many breeds and mixes the breeds for designer dogs. Also says she has Tea cup Maltese.
> I wrote to her and questioned her selling before 12 weeks ( her web site does not say that, the ad said that ) and told her no such thing as TC Maltese and asked why make mutts when there are so many in shelters. I also asked her to please have a conversation with me and that there were things on her site that I agreed with.
> She wrote back and said this is America and people can say and do what they want and she would take no more email from me.
> Do I owe an apology???????
> ...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi New Person, I found her Ad on line and it said "6 weeks" so I didn't make that up. That very fact made me go to her website. I asked her to have a conversation with me and got a nasty reply, so I didn't feel she was such a nice lady.
I'm sure your maltipoo was a great dog. Did you rescue it?
My whole point is.....why make mutts when there are soooooo many deserving dogs in the humane societys that need homes and will be put down if no one comes to their rescue. Why "make" them when they are already there and waiting for homes. ( I don't say mutts in a derrogatory way but just to get my point accross ).

Sorry that YOU find her so responsible. Did you see how many dogs she has that she is mixing up and trying to justify it.
My opinion! I find her disgusting.

Marsha


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I am becoming a LITTLE bit more educated since joining the board, I agree with what you all are saying. My sister-in-law has a "MALTI-POM". Half Maltese and Half Pomeranian (sp?). She paid $1,500.00 for that dog. I am flabergasted. Her dog is now going on 3 years old. She looks like a greyish colored maltese. She looks more malt than pom and she weighs about 12 pounds. She is a fatty....

My sister-in-law insisted that the malti-pom is considered a breed now. I don't know about that..


----------



## ilovekidsanddogs (Mar 2, 2008)

She could own only 5 dogs for all you know! 

What is wrong with mixing a poodle with a maltese? 

The people who buy from her aren't going to get one from a shelter anyways. How about people with allergies or small children. I doubt they would want to get from a shelter.

I think we shouldn't judge people, especially if we don't have all the facts. Did you think by emailing her you could get her to change her mind?







> Hi New Person, I found her Ad on line and it said "6 weeks" so I didn't make that up. That very fact made me go to her website. I asked her to have a conversation with me and got a nasty reply, so I didn't feel she was such a nice lady.
> I'm sure your maltipoo was a great dog. Did you rescue it?
> My whole point is.....why make mutts when there are soooooo many deserving dogs in the humane societys that need homes and will be put down if no one comes to their rescue. Why "make" them when they are already there and waiting for homes. ( I don't say mutts in a derrogatory way but just to get my point accross ).
> 
> ...


----------



## ilovekidsanddogs (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually, in England they are called Toy Munchkins.







> I am becoming a LITTLE bit more educated since joining the board, I agree with what you all are saying. My sister-in-law has a "MALTI-POM". Half Maltese and Half Pomeranian (sp?). She paid $1,500.00 for that dog. I am flabergasted. Her dog is now going on 3 years old. She looks like a greyish colored maltese. She looks more malt than pom and she weighs about 12 pounds. She is a fatty....
> 
> My sister-in-law insisted that the malti-pom is considered a breed now. I don't know about that..[/B]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Folks,

Just a reminder here that discussions are fine... but there is no reason that this sort of thing has to become personal, or that we have to be rude to each other about it… and I am worried about the direction of this thread…


Please keep it on a level where issues are discussed without attacking other members.

Thanks.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve, I have nothing more to say to "new person" on the forum. Everyone knows my opinion and can form theirs about Buttercups and Mary Jo, oops I mean "new person".

Sorry Steve, I am just very passionate about this subject.

New person, you can pm me if you have any more to say.

Marsha


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

All I have to say is, I'm very glad I found the SM forum and some of the other good Maltese/dog sites that are so educational and strive for accuracy. I love the internet because of its freedom, yet with freedom comes responsibility. Some, including websites like the one site about buttercups mentioned in this post that contains misinformation haven't learned that yet, or just don't care.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What is wrong with mixing a poodle with a maltese?[/B]



It's wrong on so many levels. You really need to educate yourself, Maryjo.

Marsha ~ I love your passion. I have it myself. It's only responsible to call BYB's, what they are.

Mills use the World Wide Web for profit. We have every right to use it to educate.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Curious about "the breed" Buttercuppuppies. I googled it several times with several engines. No other sites come up for Buttercuppuppies. Dogs named Buttercup came up many times. And the Chicken came up. When you breed several breeds together and then claim that they really are a "breed" and can be registered, can you please point me in the direction of the registery they are registered with?
We came up with many breeds that are breeds today that were cross bred. Not to mention when you breed several breeds together you not only get the health issues of one breed, you get all the health issues of all the breeds. They do not contribute to hybrid vigor, but actually harm it. 
Every one is entitled to their own opinion. 

Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Curious about "the breed" Buttercuppuppies. I googled it several times with several engines. No other sites come up for Buttercuppuppies. Dogs named Buttercup came up many times. And the Chicken came up. When you breed several breeds together and then claim that they really are a "breed" and can be registered, can you please point me in the direction of the registery they are registered with?
> We came up with many breeds that are breeds today that were cross bred. Not to mention when you breed several breeds together you not only get the health issues of one breed, you get all the health issues of all the breeds. They do not contribute to hybrid vigor, but actually harm it.
> Every one is entitled to their own opinion.
> 
> Tina[/B]



There are sooo many silly registries these days, who'll accept ANY dog, even a made up breed. 

I'm sure a few BYB's came up with the name "Buttercups", and are registering that name thru 
one of them.

Now they can fool the public, and screw them over even more, by thinking they have a special
"registered" breed.

What a joke. Makes me sick.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=539641
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, me too.

i still couldnt' find a good pic on her site of what a buttercup was supposed to be!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

"Buttercup puppies aren't a new breed, they are merely a new greed".


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> "Buttercup puppies aren't a new breed, they are merely a new greed".[/B]



now if we could get this to come up when people google buttercup puppies!


----------



## buttercup (May 5, 2008)

> "Buttercup puppies aren't a new breed, they are merely a new greed".[/B]


PARVO threat!! 
I wish someone would post the problems with this so-called "breed". There is only one breeder that I know of, though several websites, locations and addresses are used. She offers "pure" and mixed-breeds, with "papers", for up to $1000 each. The "holistic" breeding she practices means none of her dogs are seen by veterinarians. 

Parvo has been diagnosed for a recent litter. However, this breeder does not guarantee the health of the puppies....


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG!!!! Are you talking about the same site???? Parvo and whatever else. How sad and how greedy. People need to know about her and pass it around.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Ditto... I have been trying to figure out what a "buttercup" is supposed to be. I even looked on Puppyfind.com. They have lots of mixes listed as "breeds" and no luck there either! 

She looks like a kook to me. Maybe someone should check her out, and then report her to the proper authorities... I would bet money she runs a mill. The not having vet care alone should qualify her as a miller, right??


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I looked up the address where the phone number is registered. Anyone live near there? 
Sliwinski, Clements
6805 S Brucker Ave
Fremont, MI 49412
810-378-8003


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I was thinking that even humans now are all mixed. I'm english, german and Irish, but I am genetically healthy. I think breeds are going to start getting mixed because there is a demand for it now, unfortunately. Her site is crazy, and agree with you all.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I am from England and I have never heard of a Toy Munchkin. Thats not to say they dont exist here! If they do they were never at Crufts this year. So they certainly arent a recognised breed yet!
I also tried to google an image of a Toy Munchkin and could not find one!!! Hmmmm!


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I was looking around on the web and trying to find out what a buttercup was. She has ads ruinning everywhere.
http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/559926.html


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

The strange thing I have found is that it never actually states anywhere what two breeds of dogs have been crossed to produce this new breed :smilie_tischkante: Or am I just being dim and have missed it??!! LIke a labradoodle we know how it has come about.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> The strange thing I have found is that it never actually states anywhere what two breeds of dogs have been crossed to produce this new breed :smilie_tischkante: Or am I just being dim and have missed it??!! LIke a labradoodle we know how it has come about.[/B]


No she doesn't state what two breeds make up this buttercup or that other strange breed (toy munchkin).....I looked all over her site too I guess it's a secret!


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

it looks like the english munchkins :huh: are pom/yorkie mixes and the buttercups :huh: :huh: are maltese/shih tzu with some yorkie mixed in....


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you just get angry when you see her site? :angry: 

She is mixing Maltese and Doxin also. Oh and Maltese and Westies. Oops I forgot Maltese and poodle and Maltese and Bichon.

Maltese are her "base".
Folks, please don't buy the so called "designer dogs". Go to a Shelter and take home a designer mutt that needs a home and a loving family.

Marsha and Bob


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

As long as there is a demand for this, there will be a supply!
Very sad.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oooh the topic of "Designer Dogs". 
Its something I feel pretty strongly about as do so many others on this forum. My dog is a Maltese MUTT, thats what she is. I love her but you never hear me say "oh shes a designer dog and I paid my college fund for her". Yes I did actually pay for her, and from a breeder (a chi breeder at that) but she still is just a lovley mutt. Why people try and kid themselves into thinking what they have is MORE than a purebred I will never understand. 
Clearly being a little biased I think Kita is the perfect dog, but I dont think thats due to the fact she is a mix so much as I think I raised her but better than I did my purebred. I am pretty sure this is just coming out as a ramble, mostly I wish that designer dogs could come out of the closet and admit they are just mutts with a new name. 

Though it needs to be said people get mix breed dogs for a lot of different reasons, and really do love them its not likw owning a "designer dog" means you are one of those people who supports backyard breeders.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Oooh the topic of "Designer Dogs".
> Its something I feel pretty strongly about as do so many others on this forum. My dog is a Maltese MUTT, thats what she is. I love her but you never hear me say "oh shes a designer dog and I paid my college fund for her". Yes I did actually pay for her, and from a breeder (a chi breeder at that) but she still is just a lovley mutt. Why people try and kid themselves into thinking what they have is MORE than a purebred I will never understand.
> Clearly being a little biased I think Kita is the perfect dog, but I dont think thats due to the fact she is a mix so much as I think I raised her but better than I did my purebred. I am pretty sure this is just coming out as a ramble, mostly I wish that designer dogs could come out of the closet and admit they are just mutts with a new name.
> 
> Though it needs to be said people get mix breed dogs for a lot of different reasons, and really do love them its not likw owning a "designer dog" means you are one of those people who supports backyard breeders.[/B]


Anyone who is deliberately breeding DD's is a BYB :angry: That being said alot of people don't understand that their DD is a Mutt - they think its is genuinely a new breed. Now if the breeder was line breeding to create a new breed i.e. labradoodle where they breed labradoodle to labradoodle then maybe that's okay (given that's how all modern breeds were created). But DD's aren't bred like that - they are the offspring of 2 parents of different breeds. And the whole myth about DD's being hypo allergenic is a load of Bull! 

I've been getting really irritated by DD's atm as everywhere I go people ask me "so what is she crossed with" or "oh... yours is _only_ Maltese... mines a poodle Maltese" like she is lacking something because she isn't a crossbreed :smmadder: ... She was the only pure-breed in her puppy school class and the only one bought from a responsible breeder. One of the people at puppy school bought hers over the internet (apparently from a gorgeous farm :smilie_tischkante: ) and another go her lab/cocker cross from a 'lovely' lady with 10 different crosses up on another "lovely" farm :smilie_tischkante: The vet nurse (who was running th class) and I had a little chuckle when someone said that their spoodle was a purebred and if you went on the net there was pictures and descriptions of their temperament, size etc etc etc :smrofl: I explained that you can't have a standard or set 'look' for a crossbreed and I got an astonished look from the owner  

I love all dogs - I even have a Maltese cross from a pet store before I knew better (my parents dog) but it makes me mad thinking of all the people breeding DD's to make a quick buck and people buying them to 'fit in' or because they haven't done enough research to know that they are a Mutt. Also some of the crosses are just downright cruel/stupid i.e. a Pug/Maltese :angry: or Beagle/Pug ... so many horrible developmental things that can go wrong plus they look ugly as sin (and I love pugs) :smscare2:


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%! I really cant stand the dd attitude at all, I cant understand the idea of buying a breed to "fit in" thats not the whole point of looking for something breed specific. Its just very trendy at the moment, I am hoping that it will pass so many unfit "breeders" are making money off of breeding their dogs and creating mutts. It really does bother me too much.


----------



## yesmeen88 (Nov 26, 2008)

I know this is reallllyyyy late but I have been looking at Mary's website for some time now and I emailed her asking what buttercups were and got the same answer as everyone else "their a purebred" I googled and didn't find them anywhere either, she seems a little fishy to me I emailed her asking what puppies she had available and asked about her Yorkies which her site claims to have...she replied with a rude comment saying "I don't raise Yorkie's nor will I ever be". I emailed her back telling her she was very rude and there was no need for that. I just thought I would put in my insight as I do not own a Maltese but I have a Pom mix right now but when I got Harley I was told he was a purebred and that was from a pet store before I knew anything about puppy mills  I am from the metro Detroit area of Michigan and I have been looking for a Maltese and that is how I came across her website...I am kind of new to owning a dog so does anyone know possibly where I could get a Maltese...as in somewhere responsible?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (yesmeen88 @ Nov 26 2008, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677820


> I have been looking for a Maltese and that is how I came across her website...I am kind of new to owning a dog so does anyone know possibly where I could get a Maltese...as in somewhere responsible?[/B]


Sadly, there are many Maltese rescues, each with many dogs all deserving a loving home. A rescue likely won't have an issue-free dog for you, but with patience and time, you can reap unbelievable rewards for taking in a rescue. I know, because we've had our Charlotte for almost 3.5 years. Her personality has been blossoming since she came to be part of our family. Incredibly, for some reason, these past 6 months, she's doubled the strides she made in the first 3 years. It has been immensely satisfying.

One rescue that many members of this forum support is the Northcentral Maltese Rescue. The rescue president lives in WI, the vice president is in WA, and there are Maltese being fostered all over the country, from CA to FL to WI, IN and many parts in between.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi yesmeen88 and welcome!!!

Olive Tree Maltese in Traverse City has puppies. Go to her web site.

www.olivetreemaltese.com


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this for the first time. No wonder so many people are confused about purebreds and designer dogs. I'm so disgusted. I wish there was a way to get people here before they could get to a site like that!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

If her buttercups are purebred, I wonder if she will cough up a blood line certificate. This whole thing is so upseting. I am tempted to email her and request lineage of her "pure breds"


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Nov 26 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677908


> I am tempted to email her and request lineage of her "pure breds"[/B]


go for it! you could even set up a new free hotmail acct from which to email her.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (yesmeen88 @ Nov 26 2008, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677820


> I know this is reallllyyyy late but I have been looking at Mary's website for some time now and I emailed her asking what buttercups were and got the same answer as everyone else "their a purebred" I googled and didn't find them anywhere either, she seems a little fishy to me I emailed her asking what puppies she had available and asked about her Yorkies which her site claims to have...she replied with a rude comment saying "I don't raise Yorkie's nor will I ever be". I emailed her back telling her she was very rude and there was no need for that. I just thought I would put in my insight as I do not own a Maltese but I have a Pom mix right now but when I got Harley I was told he was a purebred and that was from a pet store before I knew anything about puppy mills  I am from the metro Detroit area of Michigan and I have been looking for a Maltese and that is how I came across her website...I am kind of new to owning a dog so does anyone know possibly where I could get a Maltese...as in somewhere responsible?[/B]


Hello, and welcome to SM! :biggrin: 

It looks like Laureal Maltese is located in Michigan, though I'm not sure of the city.

Here's the website: http://www.laurealmaltese.com/index.html

She has absolutely beautiful Maltese, and it looks like a baby boy may be available. 

Have you decided on a boy or a girl? I'd call her. Her Malts are stunning. Good luck!!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (JessicaMO620 @ May 12 2008, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=576223


> it looks like the english munchkins :huh: are pom/yorkie mixes and the buttercups :huh: :huh: are maltese/shih tzu with some yorkie mixed in....[/B]


It does make you angry and it makes me disgusted! :angry: 

the Maltese breed is such an elegant breed why oh why mix it purposely with something else. I agree with another person who posted, all these mixed breeds at the shelter wy make more. People think they are healthier or better and they are not agood healthy dog is a good healthy dog and an unhealthy dog is an unhealthy dog regardless of the breed.

OGH! it makes me mad :angry:


----------

